# Why Use Water In Making Cannabutter?



## brainwarp (Dec 13, 2009)

I've seen a lot of youtubes on making cannabutter. I don't understand what the water does.

Why not just put some weed in one of your curing/canning jars, add butter, screw on cap, and melt in a pot of hot water. Then strain and refrigerate?

Also, my buds were dried then cured for over a month, but they are too sticky to grind up for butter. Should I set them out to dry more, or will that degrade the thc?

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheGanjaGuru (Dec 14, 2009)

Using water will help keep the butter from heating unevenly, which will help ensure success. Also the water helps pick up some of the stuff from the bud that you don't want, like the stuff that makes the leaves green. I think most importantly the water allows the butter to harden up without it getting stuck to the sides of the pan or jar (i don't think its a good idea to cook with a jar tho). IDK, that's pretty much all I can come up with.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 14, 2009)

.

It's also a way to regulate temperature with a stove top method, the cannaboids will never get above 100 C.

I find a better way to get clean butter from bud and trim is to make the butter with the crock pot method (no water) and refine afterwards. Ice water extracted keif is the best, only one step. After extracting the keif.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/278166-refine-your-cannabuter-better-taste.html

http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/recipes/blackout_bud_butter.htm

.


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah, just to top off this thread, its used because of the consistent boiling point (as stated above) and because it's a polar chemical. so anything in the bud that is polar (not cannabinoids) will be soluble in the water, and anything that is nonpolar (cannabinoids) will be decarboxylated and bonded to the fat.

and then you cool it in the fridge and solubility re-establishes itself, the butter settles at the top and the impurities stay in the water. polarity.


----------



## SogGrowsBest (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the thread i was curious as well its one of the first threads on the search engine nice can always get your answer on here


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2011)

i dont use water , i use the crock pot


----------



## oldschooltofu (Mar 2, 2011)

i find its eaiser to get all the butter out of the leave when using water. you loose a lot of butter when u dont mix with water.

i just found coconut oil to be much easier to separate from the water than butter.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 3, 2011)

plus coco oil usually solidifies at room temp...for me anyways

refining butter with several cycles of that water wash really cuts out all those nasty flavors.


----------

